# Ladies I need an opinion on my sewing project.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 25, 2019)

I've been working on these fabric yo yo's for several weeks now. I didn't choose the colors,the fabric was given to me. I decided to make a runner for my Mom's hope chest. My daughter thinks they are tacky. I won't be offended if you agree. I'd really would like to know. 

I'm at the point where I have to decide on a pattern. I've  laid then out in several different positions. I do need to make more because I want the runner to hang over a bit and they all have to be sewed together. 

Some people sew them to a backing or just sew them together,which I think I will do. 

Do you think they are tacky? Which pattern do you like? Any other suggestions? Maybe I should pack them up and give them to Good Will. I did have the fun of making them. Nothing lost.  I' leaning toward the last 2. I think all multi colored is a bit to busy.


----------



## twinkles (May 25, 2019)

i like the one with a solid and a multi alternated---you could also do the multis and have a solid border--they look very nice----ruth n jersey


----------



## Connie (May 25, 2019)

The third one is my favorite!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 25, 2019)

Ruth, if you like them, that's all that matters.   Go with the pattern you like best.   I admire that you are busy with sewing projects; it makes me want to drag out my machine.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2019)

I think it's a really cool thing for you to be involved in...I actually like runners, but I only have white cotton and lace in my home . I think you need a lot of patience to make something like those, I wouldn't have the patience.. 

If I was to choose one , i'd choose the 3rd one..but I think if it was me I'd put some white backing material on them... ..


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 28, 2019)

Ruth,I don't think they are tacky at all,good for you to spend time making them
If it was me,I'd go with the first one since blue is one of my favorite colors Sue


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Ruth, if you like them, that's all that matters.   Go with the pattern you like best.   I admire that you are busy with sewing projects; it makes me want to drag out my machine.


Yes, it doesn't matter what others think...it's whether you like them that matters. I like them all, they look like shells from a distance. As a sewer myself, I can appreciate the work that has gone into them. I'm doing EPP at the moment, nice to sit in front of the tv of an evening, sewing by hand.


----------



## Ronni (May 28, 2019)

Bottom left is my favorite hands down!

I don't think they're tacky at all!  If you decide you don't want to use them, I'll gladly pay you shipping to send them to me!!


----------



## JFBev (May 28, 2019)

I like the bottom left arrangement too -- so pretty!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 31, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've been working on these fabric yo yo's for several weeks now. I didn't choose the colors,the fabric was given to me. I decided to make a runner for my Mom's hope chest. My daughter thinks they are tacky. I won't be offended if you agree. I'd really would like to know.
> 
> I'm at the point where I have to decide on a pattern. I've  laid then out in several different positions. I do need to make more because I want the runner to hang over a bit and they all have to be sewed together.
> 
> ...



I love the "patterns" and hard to choose which of those I like best.  I don't think they look tacky at all.  I'd be so proud of myself if I would, or even "could" make something that pretty.  Is the eventual background (chest) going to be dark colored?  I think these would look even lovelier on a dark background.  But this is coming from an apartment-dweller that can't have anything but white walls 

If it's going on a white background, I would choose the 2nd pattern where all the whites are surrounded by colors, and on a dark background I would choose the 4th pattern


----------

